# Erfahrungen und Eindrücke vom Revox 9.3



## unkreativ (1. März 2013)

Seit ein paar Tagen fahre ich jetzt auch das R9.3 und dachte ich schreibe mal ein paar Worte dazu, wie ich das Fahrrad finde. Wer mÃ¶chte, kann seine Meinung gerne mit dazu geben.

*1) Das Auspacken*
Nach dem Auspacken dachte ich erst mal: Wow, was fÃ¼r ein geiles Bike. Der Zusammenbau war wie immer super einfach. Was auffiel war ein kleines Detail: Verbaut sind Bremsen von Formula (dazu spÃ¤ter mehr), die Anleitung beschreibt aber nur die maximal Anzugsmomente fÃ¼r Shimano, Magura und Avid. Kleiner Ausrutscher. 

*2) Die Komponenten*
UnverstÃ¤ndlich ist fÃ¼r mich, warum bei einem Rad fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 2k â¬ kein XT-, sondern ein SLX-Umwefer und Shifter aus der SLX-Serie verbaut sind. Auf der anderen Seite schalten sich die SLX-Shifter an dem Rad deutlich besser als die Version an meinem Threesome aus 2012. Trotzdem wird ein Austausch von Shiftern und Umwerfer erfolgen - schade, dass hier wohl der Sparwille ein wenig zu ausgeprÃ¤gt war bei Bergamont.

Die FOX-Gabel ist super, leider kann man sie nicht vom Lenker fernbedienen - wobei ich nicht weiÃ ob das bei CTD-Gabeln Ã¼berhaupt mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re. Was negativ auffÃ¤llt sind die im Vergleich zum restlichen Rad billigen Aufkleber von Fox. Lackiert wÃ¤re das deutlich schÃ¶ner, aber ein heiÃer FÃ¶n hilft, die Aufkleber zu entfernen. 

VÃ¶llig unverstÃ¤ndlich ist fÃ¼r mich mal wieder die Formula-Bremse. Ich werd mit Bremsen von Formula nicht warm: Erst habe ich ewig gebraucht sie wirklich schleiffrei zu bekommen, dann quietschen Forumla-Bremsen scheinbar immer (sowohl meine RX als auch die R1 am Hardtail der besten aller Frauen) und die Bremskraft ist, auch nach reichlich einbremsen, nicht das was ich mit meinem Lebendgewicht bevorzuge. Ein Austausch gegen XT-Stopper scheint unausweichlich -das hat auch mein Threesome deutlich besser gestanden und passt mehr zu mir und meiner Fahr- bzw. Bremsweise. In meinen Augen ist die Forumla fÃ¼r Fahrer um die 90kg nicht gut genug...

Der Hinterbau ist Ã¼berraschend eng konstruiert. Die Bereifung mit 2.1er Reifen ist fÃ¼r viele FÃ¤lle sicherlich ausreichend, ich bezweifel allerdings gerade, dass meine bevorzugten 2.25er passen. Das muss ich aber noch ausprobieren, ich habe gerade keine passenden 29"er-Reifen im Keller - ist ja mein erstes "groÃes" Bike.

Der Lenker aus Alu wird wohl auch gegen einen aus Karbon getauscht. Der vormontierte Sattel sieht Ã¼berrschend cool aus und ist bequem - mÃ¼sste fÃ¼r mich "Langen" nur ein StÃ¼ck weiter nach hinten. Sehr positiv finde ich, dass ich auch hier wieder ein ICS-LÃ¤mpchen als "Notfallleuchte" einklicken kann. 

*3. DAS FAHREN*
Wow.
Einfach wow.
Der Vergleich zu meinem "alten" 2012er Hardtail mit 26er LaufrÃ¤dern und aus Alu ist naturgemÃ¤Ã einer der hinkt. Aber der einzig fÃ¼r mich mÃ¶gliche und gÃ¼ltige, weil ich halt von dem einen auf das andere Umsteige.

Das Revox zieht einfach ab wie eine Rakete. 

Der Rahmen ist super steif und bei geblockter Gabel hat man das GefÃ¼hl, dass man viel mehr kraft auf die StraÃe bringt als zuvor. Im GelÃ¤nde und auf Waldautonbahnen habe ich die Gabel meist im Trail-Modus stehen und stelle beruhigend wenig Wippen auch an Anstiegen fest. Ein Locken ist da selten nÃ¶tig. 

Durch die grÃ¶Ãeren LaufrÃ¤der und die bessere Kraftumsetzung fallen Ansteige deutlich leichter als mit derm 26er. Die Kehrseite der Medallie ist, dass ich die 2.1er Reifen im GelÃ¤nde oft als "nicht vertrauenswÃ¼rdig" ansehe und das Revox defintiv deutlich weniger agil ist als mein altes 26er. 

Ich habe das Revox allerdings in erster Linie fÃ¼r Marathon-Rennen (und CTFen) gekauft und genau dafÃ¼r ist es ein absolut geiles und vor allem schnelles Bike. Wenn dann noch StraÃen-Abschnitte dazu kommen, auf denen groÃe und schmale Reifen ja eh im Vorteil sein, dringt man (also dringe ich) in Geschwindigkeitsregionen vor, die mir mit dem Mountainbike bisher unerreichbar schienen. 

Was ich jetzt mit einem zweiten Laufradsatz und Rennradreifen mal testen will ist, wie nah ich auf meiner tÃ¤glichen Arbeitsheimfahrt an die Zeiten mit dem Rennrad heran komme - getippt wÃ¼rde ich sagen, der Unterschied wird nicht zu groÃ werden.

*4. Fazit:*
Ich hab jetzt erst wenige dreistellige KM auf dem Tacho stehen, aber ich weiÃ schon jetzt, dass das Revox und ich gute Freunde werden.

UnverstÃ¤ndlich ist meiner Meinung nach, dass Bergamont an den falschen Stellen (Umwerfer und Shifter) spart und warum der Lenker aus Alu und nicht aus Carbon ist. Aber das ist wohl auch meinem persÃ¶nlichen Empfinden geschuldet: 90% der KÃ¤ufer dÃ¼rften beim Umwerfer keinen Unterschied merken und ob man jetzt XT-Shifter oder SLX braucht ist eher individuell.

Ganz klar kritisch sehe ich wie schon beim Threesome die verbaute Bremse. Sie mag ein guter Kompromiss aus Preis und Leistung sein, ist aber meiner Meinung nach die grÃ¶Ãte Schwachstelle des Rads.

Aber im Ergebnis: Ganz klare Empfehlung.


----------



## bergamont (1. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für das sehr ausführliche Feedback zum Revox.
Als kleine Stellungnahme zu den von Dir kritisierten Punkten an der Ausstattung, ist es mir wichtig darauf hinzuweisen, dass unsere Produktmanager natürlich immer versuchen, das maximal Mögliche umsetzen, es aber je nach Preispunkt irgendwo eine wirtschaftliche Grenze gibt. Klar würde jeweils mehr gehen, aber dann auch zu höheren Preisen.

Als Beispiel: Gerne hätten wir auch XT Shifter und Umwerfer verbaut, das hätte den Verkaufspreis aber nochmal um locker 100-150 Euro nach oben geschraubt. Gerade im Hinblick darauf, dass der XT mit dem SLX Umwerfer fast baugleich ist und so von der Funktion praktisch kein Unterschied besteht, bleiben hier nur die Shifter.

Insgesamt ist es uns immer das Wichtigste, dass wir harmonische Pakete mit einem guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis anbieten können, die vor allem immer einen hervorragenden und individuell konstruierten Rahmen zur Basis haben. Dann der macht das "Wesen" eines guten Bikes aus und nur damit machen spätere Upgrades und Tuning-Maßnahmen auch wirklich Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (1. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Bergamont-Leute,

wenn ich nicht glauben würde, dass der Gegenwert stimmt, hätte ich nicht schon wieder eines Eurer Räder gekauft. Na gut, ich gebe zu ich habe es schon bestellt als ich das erste Foto letztes Jahr gesehen habe.

Ich hoffe es ist rüber gekommen, dass ich auf sehr hohem Niveau jammere (sieht man vielleicht mal von Eurer Bremsenwahl ab ;-) ), vor allem aber die Summe der Teile für sehr gut halte.

Trotz meiner "Kritik" bin ich absolut happy mit dem Bike, dass sich auf Marathons von Sundern bis zur Zillertal-Challenge beweisen müssen wird. Und wenn es so läuft wie mit dem Threesome werde ich sehr zufrieden sein.

Denn schon beim Threesome habe ich über die Bremsen gemeckert, das Rad aber trotzdem vor allem im Bekanntenkreis gerne weiterempfohlen. Und wenn ich überlege, wo es mich schon überall sicher runter gebracht hat und wo es das (hoffentlich) noch wird, dann sehe ich mich auch bestätigt.

Und Ihr dürft sicher sein, der nächste Kauf (ein Rennrad) wird mit Eurem Katalog beginnen. Und ich glaube, das ist das höchste Lob für eine Marke: Wenn der Kunde gerne und ohne Schadensfall (Crash-Replacement) wiederkommt und wieder kauft.


----------



## bergamont (1. März 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist rüber gekommen, dass ich auf sehr hohem Niveau jammere



So haben wir das aufgenommen


----------



## unkreativ (1. März 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> So haben wir das aufgenommen



Fein fein.

Habt Ihr eigentlich eine "Kompabilitätsliste", welche Reifen in welchen Dimensionen passen? Besonders interessiert mich ob die Conti Mountain King Racesport 2,2" passen würden. Ich möchte die ungern bestellen, aufziehen und falls das hinten zu eng wird zurück schicken.....

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen hier


----------



## keroson (1. März 2013)

An dem 9.3 sind doch die neuen Formula Bremsen dran, durch den größeren Leerweg am Hebel sollten auch der Spalt an der Bremsscheibe größer sein womit die sich zumindest mal leichter schleiffrei einstellen lassen.
Das Quietschen lässt sich auch relativ leicht abstellen in dem man einfach Shimano Bremsscheiben verbaut (egal welche  ).
Die Formula Bremsscheiben sind einfach nur falsch konstruiert aber davon will Formula seid Jahren ja nichts wissen und glaub immer noch das sieh State of the Art sind.... 
Wir haben letztes Jahr bei fast allen Revox 9.2 die wir verkauft haben, die Scheiben getauscht, damit die Kunden Ruhe (im warsten Sinne des Wortes) haben, ich denke das wird diese Jahr auch so sein.
Ich würd dir noch raten ein Satz leichte Laufräder rein zu machen, damit spaarst du locker nochmal 400-500 gramm


----------



## tomtomba (2. März 2013)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Tagen die Sparversion ein "ltd" und bin auch sehr begeistert. 
Es ist zwar insgesamt sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ich komme auch von einem 26 Zoll All-Mountain mit 150 mm FW 

Das Konzept ist stimmig und das Radel ist echt schnell.....

viel Spaß 
Tom


----------



## JAY85 (10. März 2013)

Fahre auch seit einer Woche das Revox Carbon LTD.
Komplett auf XT umgebaut. Jetzt kommt noch ein leichter LRS drauf.
Bin vom Contrail 2009 aufs Revox umgestiegen, und bereue es nicht.
Dank Syntace hiflex Sattelstütze auch sehr komfortabel


----------



## unkreativ (11. März 2013)

JAY85 schrieb:


> Fahre auch seit einer Woche das Revox Carbon LTD.
> Komplett auf XT umgebaut. Jetzt kommt noch ein leichter LRS drauf.
> Bin vom Contrail 2009 aufs Revox umgestiegen, und bereue es nicht.
> Dank Syntace hiflex Sattelstütze auch sehr komfortabel



Das mit dem XT-Umbau ist einerseits ein Zeichen an Bergamont. Andererseits aber leider in der Form, dass wir offensichtlich bereit sind, die Extrakosten zur Not auch separat zu tragen.

Liebe Firma Bergamont, es käme uns alle Billiger, wenn die Räder ab Werk mit XT kämen. Und das gilt in meinem Fall besonders für die Bremsen ;-)
 @JAY85 hast Du schon einen LRS ausgeguckt?


----------



## JAY85 (11. März 2013)

Mein Händler hat mir das Rad auf meinen Wunsch ohne Schaltgruppe ohne Bremsen verkauft.(Verkauft die Teile einzeln)
Die XT Gruppe hatte ich letztes Jahr erst fürs Contrail neu gekauft und deswegen ans Revox gebaut.
Sonst hätte ich das 9.3 gewählt, deswegen ist mir das LTD entgegen gekommen.Außerdem ist die Farbe super! Natürlich wären am 9.3 auch keine XT Bremsen dran gewesen.

Also LRS soll schon etwas stabil bzw. hatbar sein, trotzdem etwas leichter.
Warscheinlich DT Swiss X1600 spline 29 oder Fulcrum Red Metal 29 XL.
Der Verbaute DT Swiss/Sram LRS hat 2286g inkl. Spanner (nachgewogen), aber dreht sich trotzdem 

gruß


----------



## schoeppi (4. September 2013)

Hat denn einer von Euch mal sein LTD oder 9.3 gewogen?

Ich denke über den Kauf eines solchen Rädchens nach, als Ergänzung zu meinem Spark.
Es wäre die Alternative für Marathons mit viel bergauf, da würde ich das geringere Gewicht der Federung hinten vorziehen.
Nur muss es auch wirklich leichter sein, daher die Frage.

Übrigens, ich hab absolut null Probleme mit SLX Triggern und/oder Umwerfern.
Das habe ich an meinem Trek in Kombination mit XT Schaltwerk und das Ganze funktioniert Tip-Top.
Sogar besser als meine X9/X0 Kombination am Spark.
XT Trigger wären mir keinen Cent wert, Umwerfer schon gleich gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurke69 (19. April 2015)

Hallo,
und Grüße an alle Revox 9. - Fahrer. Ich arbeite seit knapp 2 Jahren als Mechaniker / Verkäufer im 2 Rad Laden welcher auch BGM Händler ist. Seit 2 Wochen fahre ich das Revox 9.3 - stand eben lange im Laden ( bei uns ist die Kaufkraft nicht so toll ... ) und als Mitarbeiter bekam ich einen Superpreis. Die XT Shifter hätte ich auch gern gehabt - 4 Stufen runter, 2 hoch mit einmal Drücken...das kann die SLX eben nicht. ( Kette und Kassette ist auch ' nur ' SLX ) Der Umwerfer tut aber genauso seinen Dienst. Ein wenig enttäuscht war ich von den Anbauteilen ( ist ja immerhin ein Hardtail für UPE 2299,- !! ) - Lenker, Vorbau bleischwer und superbillige Griffe, die Carbonstütze wiegt 280 g  - ich habe eine FunWorks Alu mit 195 g eingebaut ! Der Laufradsatz wurde auch mit Rotstift behandelt: günstigste DT Felge, schwere SRAM Naben - das passt nicht zu dem schönen und leichten Rahmen...liebe Leute von BGM: etwas mehr wäre schon möglich gewesen. Und das ihr euch z.T. selbst widersprecht, ist schon lustig: ...XT Shifter und Umwerfer hätten den VK noch um 100 - 150 € erhöht. Kann schon mal nicht sein: der SLX Umwerfer kostet bei uns im VK 34 €, der XT 43 € - die Shifter SLX 35 €, XT 45 €...wären also im VK insgesamt nur 14 € mehr. Warum also 100 bzw. 150 € mehr ??
Na egal, der Bock fährt sich jedenfalls Spitze und nach paar Investitionen ( FunWorks, Ebay und Hong Kong ) wiegt das Teil noch 10.3 kg ( von original 10,8 ohne Pedal...jetzt mit ! in Größe 51.. ) Das 1. CC Rennen steht Ende April an - Feuerprobe !

Umbau: BBB Carbonlenker 120 g, FunWorks Stütze 195 g, LRS Fun Works N Light Evo Nabe mit Atmosphere SL Felge und DT Revolution Speichen 1540 g, Sattelklemme, Schnellspanner und Vorbau Xtasy ( machen übrigens günstige, leichte und top verarbeitete Komponenten !! ), 2 fach Kurbel 38 / 24 - Invest: ca 500 €

Grüße aus dem Zittauer Gebirge, Sachsen
Dirk


----------



## gurke69 (19. April 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Hat denn einer von Euch mal sein LTD oder 9.3 gewogen?
> 
> Ich denke über den Kauf eines solchen Rädchens nach, als Ergänzung zu meinem Spark.
> Es wäre die Alternative für Marathons mit viel bergauf, da würde ich das geringere Gewicht der Federung hinten vorziehen.
> ...


----------



## gurke69 (19. April 2015)

Bischen spät... 10.8 kg ohne Pedal ( Revox 9.3 in 51 cm ) - siehe auch mein Kommentar zum Bike.
XT Shifter haben schon 'nen Vorteil: 4 runter, 2 hoch - da kann SLX nur 3 / 1....Umwerfer ist Quatsch zu wechseln. Bremse ist auch lustig: Deore 2 Finger gegen XT - Bremsleistung gleich - Qualität fast gleich - Gewicht: XT 15 g pro Bremse leichter - Preis: XT ( UPE ) - 30 € pro Bremse mehr.
Da ich im 2 Rad Geschäft arbeite, habe ich eben diese Möglichkeiten: vergleichen, testen, wiegen - hier wird schon ganz schön gemogelt. Eine Deore Gruppe leistet nicht viel weniger als eine XT....kostet aber fast das Doppelte.
Grüße


----------

